# Need Illustrator plugin for Redsail Plotter on Mac.



## Craftycroppers (Feb 10, 2008)

Need Illustrator plugin for Redsail Plotter on Mac. I was wondering if this item does exist? Can anyone help?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the only way to be sure is to contact the vendor/manufacturer but I don't think it supports AI in Mac OS


----------



## justq (Jun 28, 2008)

i have a resail plotter also and when i have been looking to get my one to work with AI i never found one and thats for xp but have you tried to find the CD plugin because the Redsail web site sates that it supplies cutters with the software to use with CD but i did not find a download page so i do not know where to get it.

but if you find it let us know because i have about the same problem as you lol

i will let you know if i get anywhere


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't think it will cut/ plot directly from Illy, but it might with Corel Draw.


----------



## justq (Jun 28, 2008)

I found this software is for Corel draw but you have to pay for its called "Sign tools 3" i have installed it on me laptop but still have to try it out. there might have a mac driver i cant remember where i got it but i reckon if you google it you will find .

You can download it and you get i think 30 times plot or cut goes before it stops working then it tells you need to buy it.

Hope that helps im still in the same boat


----------

